# Podcasting



## ReformedWretch (Jun 27, 2006)

I am thinking of adding a weekly podcast to my site where I elaborate on my blog articles.

Anyone else podcast? I kind of like the technology and some who read an "attitude" in my writings could be won over by hearing me speak about the issues.

Thoughts?


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 27, 2006)

Serious Magic

Check this out. Let me know if you get it. I would love to hear your results. This seems like the best tool for video-blogging, because of the video-editing features which make it look like a professionally-designed newscast.


[Edited on 6-27-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2006)

Matt does obviously. I love listening to good Podcasts. I've got about 4 that I subscribe to.

If you want a primer on how to do it, I wrote an article about it here:

http://www.websitemaven.com/howtopodcast.html


----------



## Civbert (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I am thinking of adding a weekly podcast to my site where I elaborate on my blog articles.
> 
> Anyone else podcast? I kind of like the technology and some who read an "attitude" in my writings could be won over by hearing me speak about the issues.
> ...



I kind of expect you to sound like Mr. T. 

Can you post an example? Pod casting does add a different element to the information. I'd like to compare the text to the podcast, to see if I get a different impression.

I should do that with the Wild Boar since the text is online. Does the sarcasm or irony seems as apparent in the text as it does on the podcast?

(As cheesy as emoticons are, I think they help when I want people to know when I'm trying to be ironic or sarcastic - but maybe that's a sign of the limitation of my writing skill).

Man! How did this get to be about me anyhow????

Back to you houseparent! I think it could be a great idea. Give it a shot and let's see how it goes.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Serious Magic
> 
> Check this out. Let me know if you get it. I would love to hear your results. This seems like the best tool for video-blogging, because of the video-editing features which make it look like a professionally-designed newscast.
> ...



I am going to check that out.

Thanks for the comments and help guys. Oh, and I don't sound like Mr.T..sorry:bigsmile:


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2006)

Hmmm...I pity the fool that lies to kids!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 27, 2006)




----------

